# GTR34_35 group from Singapore



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

real nice modified r34s


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

excellent line up the 35 just dosen't have the same appeal yet !!...the 34's make my shins sweat. Massive fan of R34 ...lol


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll take your R34 any day of the week GoingGTR


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> I'll take your R34 any day of the week GoingGTR


I second that.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

All awesome cars.....Eventhough the 35 is one of the world's best cars to date it still doesn't have the same hardcore looks and appeal as the 34.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome cars.. I too prefer the look of the R34 as nice as the newer one is..


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice r34 z-tune thx 4 pic but we want more of z-tune >>>>>>


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Fong,

Is that the ST Power GTR35?
Saw it in KL last week. The 35 definitely looses its presence in black, I'm afraid, white or red looks much meaner. So your car still looks the best of the bunch. :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Bring it down when you come to KL ler.


Off topic:
By the way, I still have not seen any pics or more news about the GTR35 that crashed in KL... hopefully someone will post pics soon.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Jebu said:


> Hi Fong,
> 
> Is that the ST Power GTR35?
> Saw it in KL last week. The 35 definitely looses its presence in black, I'm afraid, white or red looks much meaner. So your car still looks the best of the bunch. :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> ...


I'll try

this is not the ST car, another friend of mine...at least 6 of my friends getting..pretty crazy

I'm coming to KL for work, dont know if it is correct to drive the R34, I might if I can


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Awww.... go on... you know you want to


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

kuwait_r34 said:


> nice r34 z-tune thx 4 pic but we want more of z-tune >>>>>>


It's not a z-tune.


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

Guys from SG ???  This my msn, [email protected] we talk skylines lar


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

Son of a.... that grey R34 is EPIC!  
Got any more pics of that one?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Jebu said:


> Hi Fong,
> 
> Is that the ST Power GTR35?
> Saw it in KL last week. The 35 definitely looses its presence in black, I'm afraid, white or red looks much meaner. So your car still looks the best of the bunch. :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> ...


 Already a GTR wreck in Malaysia.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

MeltDown said:


> Son of a.... that grey R34 is EPIC!
> Got any more pics of that one?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/85354-19inchte37s-ztune.html


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just to say hi to everyone. I am from Singapore and brand new to GTR.

I am presently driving my 2 weeks old Red GTR R35. Is there a Singapore GTR owners club or website.?


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

wizard39 said:


> Just to say hi to everyone. I am from Singapore and brand new to GTR.
> 
> I am presently driving my 2 weeks old Red GTR R35. Is there a Singapore GTR owners club or website.?


you got pm


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

wizard39 said:


> Just to say hi to everyone. I am from Singapore and brand new to GTR.
> 
> I am presently driving my 2 weeks old Red GTR R35. Is there a Singapore GTR owners club or website.?


We should start a Singapore GTR Brotherhood. Or is there one already? Fong?


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

let me know too if there's any


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

real hard pics 
the black with red line it's rellay buety 

thanks


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice pics , nice cars ( R34 ) :thumbsup:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Lung7707 said:


> We should start a Singapore GTR Brotherhood. Or is there one already? Fong?


sort of...we can get something going, but I dont expect my side to be too formal about it. 



Just get together talk shop/cars and drive....


----------



## Ginno (May 27, 2006)

the fantastic 4 !!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

GoingGTR, 
Looks like you changed your rims again.. *laughs*
You change rims as though you're changing shoes... =P


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

:chuckle: i change shoes like changing rims :chuckle:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

DarkChild said:


> GoingGTR,
> Looks like you changed your rims again.. *laughs*
> You change rims as though you're changing shoes... =P


you in SF?

I just moved back from there 20 months ago


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Lung7707 said:


> We should start a Singapore GTR Brotherhood. Or is there one already? Fong?


Now now mr Lung... you know there already IS a brotherhood out there.

sggtroc.com


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

timechaser said:


> Now now mr Lung... you know there already IS a brotherhood out there.
> 
> sggtroc.com


Not the same...the other one is BLUDDERHOOD.


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Lung7707 said:


> Not the same...the other one is BLUDDERHOOD.



If you refer to the general public at the "luncheon". How are the stripes btw?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some stunning cars you have there! :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

GoingGTR said:


> you in SF?
> 
> I just moved back from there 20 months ago


Yeah, I'm still completing my education over here. I go back every holiday though. Should be back in Kuala Lumpur in mid May or June.


----------

